# somebody has to be able to identify this disease



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ive been having a few problems with my new P's as some of you know.

now they are looking more stable, but one of the surviving 2 has a large inflated (as it looks) gill. its a big bubble behind his eye on his gill

sorry if the pics are bad, it's really hard to get accurate pics, at a close up, especially when they wont stay still.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

another


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

last one for now, if you need more, i'll try to take more pics

looks like it will pop. thats not ick, thats his skin stretching as it looks.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i searched the net trying to find something for u and the only thing i could find was they said to use tetracycline to fix it....and if u cant get that to try and use melafix...maybe that can work until someone like donh or frank who could help u more


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I really can't go by your pics since they are very blurry, but from your description it sounds like your fish is suffering from a bacterial infection (gills) and accumulation of fluids behind the eye socket (popeye). There are many possible causes for popeye (poor water conditions, eye flukes, bacterial infection, or internal metabolic disorders) but in your case, I think it's due to stress and poor water conditions because you also have a bacterial infection.

I would first concentrate on improving water quality and then treating with a wide spectrum antibiotic. (Maracyn II, Kanacyn, or Neomycin). Follow the directions on the box.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my water parameter are all within acceptable. they are fine.

and in that tank, ive been doing 20% water changes daily


----------

